# Sinking of the Lusitania



## margomilne (Aug 8, 2012)

On YouTube, you can view this 1918 short by Winsor McCay with several different soundtracks. The one has me fascinated is a surging, dire piano piece, apparently in D minor (unless the speed has been meddled with), that sounds like it was composed by one of the Romantic masters. My first thought was Brahms, but it isn't him (I checked through the complete piano works)... I'm now working backwards through Schumann, Schubert and Beethoven, but don't have the complete literature for any of them. Anybody better versed in the Romantic era will probably recognize it immediately, and would do me a huge favor by ending this time-consuming obsession. 

The video can be gotten to on YouTube by entering "Sinking of the Lusitania 1918 animation".


----------

